

How to Fail - tdavidson
http://www.unstructuredventures.com/uv/2008/09/23/how-to-fail-25-secrets-learned-through-failure/

======
wildwood
Aren't the first two points mutually contradictory? It seems to me that
'making decisions early' is roughly the same as 'planning'. Why not plunge
ahead with a design approach, and give yourself permission to fail?

